# Good Places To Drink In Brisbane



## MarkBastard (30/9/11)

I'm hoping this thread can be an up to date list of good places to drink in Brisbane. Good means good range of beer etc. I'll get it started.

*Archive Beer Boutique (West End)*
http://www.archivebeerboutique.com.au/
Around 14 taps of craft beer from Australia and the world. Good bottle shop as well. Big venue. Pool tables.

*The Brewhouse (Woolloongabba)*
http://www.brewhouse.com.au/
A brewpub serving their own beer.

*The International Hotel (Spring Hill)*
http://www.internationalhotel.com.au
A brewpub serving their own beer.

*Bitter Suite (New Farm)*
http://www.bittersuite.com.au/
Cafe serving craft beer. See this thread for more info: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...=57742&st=0

*The Platform Bar (CBD)*
http://www.grandcentralhotel.com.au/hotel/bars.gch
Located in the Grand Central Hotel at Central Train Station.
Not sure what's going on with it lately, when it opens or what beer it has, however this thread has updates: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...0&start=720

*The End (West End)*
http://www.73vulture.com/
I haven't been here and their website isn't helpful. Can anyone comment?

*Cartel Bar (Paddington)*
2 Caxton St, Paddington
A very interesting setting right on Caxton Street. Small bar that serves boutique beer mainly from the bottle but also has Little Creatures on tap. Good before or after the footy.

*5th Element (Southbank)*
http://www.5thelement.com.au
More of a wine bar however they do have Matilda Bay Alpha Pale Ale on tap and quite a decent selection of bottled beer

*Belgian Beer Caf Brussels! (CBD)*
http://www.belgianbeercafebrussels.com.au/
Belgian beers. Enough said.

*Bavarian Bier Cafe (CBD)*
http://www.bavarianshavemorefun.com/home/
Bavarian Beer. Enough said.
*
The German Club (Woolloongabba)*
http://www.brisbanegermanclub.com/


I'm also going to include pubs that don't specialise in craft or interesting beer, but do serve it, or at least have something going for them.

*Pig N Whistle Riverside (CBD)*
http://www.pignwhistle.com.au/
They have a few Australian micros on tap all the time and a few decent British beers too. Australian beers typically Little Creatures, Stone & Wood, and Murrays. International typically Old Speckled Hen etc.

*The Elephant & Wheelbarrow (Fortitude Valley)*
http://www.elephantandwheelbarrow.com.au/
May have some genuine English beers on tap. If you find yourself in the valley at night, this may be one of your best bets.

*The Breakfast Creek Hotel (Breakfast Creek)*
http://www.breakfastcreekhotel.com/
Mostly megaswill. There's some drinkable beers in the substation bar. You can also get XXXX from a wooden cask, which is surprisingly alright.

*Casablanca (Paddington)*
http://www.casablanca.com.au/
Has some good bottled beer downstairs e.g. La Fin Du Mond, Skull Splitter

Please reply with your own input and I'll update this post with the latest.


----------



## Will88 (30/9/11)

That covers everywhere I know of to get some good drops on tap.


----------



## bconnery (30/9/11)

The German Club, Woolloongabba
http://www.brisbanegermanclub.com/


----------



## MarkBastard (30/9/11)

Will88 said:


> That covers everywhere I know of to get some good drops on tap.



Damn :-( I was hoping I'd missed some out...

I'd like to include suburban pubs that at least have one drinkable beer on tap too if anyone knows any.

My two local pubs have nothing even remotely drinkable, at least the last time I checked.


----------



## Bribie G (30/9/11)

Although the Elephant and Wheelbarrow on Wickham St FV started off as a British Themed pub, their UK offerings have dwindled, but you can occasionally luck an OSH or a Bombardier or a Tetleys Smoothflow (why would you bother).


----------



## winkle (30/9/11)

Also on Caxton the Casablanca (whatever it is) has some surprising good bottled stock down stairs, La Fin Du Mond, Skull Splitter amongst them.

Edit: Grand Central/Platform Bar - Fihelly's Bar has a few Squires taps (Amber was drinking well last I was there).


----------



## MarkBastard (30/9/11)

winkle said:


> Also on Caxton the Casablanca (whatever it is) has some surprising good bottled stock down stairs, La Fin Du Mond, Skull Splitter amongst them.
> 
> Edit: Grand Central/Platform Bar - Fihelly's Bar has a few Squires taps (Amber was drinking well last I was there).



Cheers Winkle, I'll add Casablanca. I tried Jamaican Red Stripe there thinking it was going to be horrible and it was actually half decent...

With regards to beers like James Squire (Amber, Golden, Lager) and Matilda Bay (Fat Yak, Bees Nees) I'm not sure whether to include them? Thoughts? There's probably 50 pubs in Brisbane that have those beers on tap. Not sure where to draw the line really. If it was some of the more interesting offerings from James Squire or Matilda Bay it'd be a different story. Interested in what people think with regards to this.


----------



## winkle (30/9/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Cheers Winkle, I'll add Casablanca. I tried Jamaican Red Stripe there thinking it was going to be horrible and it was actually half decent...
> 
> *With regards to beers like James Squire (Amber, Golden, Lager) and Matilda Bay (Fat Yak, Bees Nees) I'm not sure whether to include them? *Thoughts? There's probably 50 pubs in Brisbane that have those beers on tap. Not sure where to draw the line really. If it was some of the more interesting offerings from James Squire or Matilda Bay it'd be a different story. Interested in what people think with regards to this.



Yeah, I only mentioned it in case you'd found the Platform bar shut (like I did last week).


----------



## MarkBastard (30/9/11)

Great, I forgot I'm not allowed to edit my own damn posts after a certain time limit :-(


----------



## WSC (30/9/11)

I


Mark^Bastard said:


> I'm hoping this thread can be an up to date list of good places to drink in Brisbane. Good means good range of beer etc. I'll get it started.
> 
> *Archive Beer Boutique (West End)*
> http://www.archivebeerboutique.com.au/
> ...


The Villager on George St is ok for tap range and bottles.

Also if you include Ipswich you have the Yamanto Tavern. Which has tap craft beers and a big range of bottles.


----------



## Snowdog (1/10/11)

How about The Spotted Cow in Toowoomba...


----------



## Bribie G (1/10/11)

Toowoomba - Western Suburb of Brisbane


Now, for those who have never been there - try a schooner or 3 of XXXX heavy off the wood at the Brekky Creek Hotel off Kingsford-Smith Drive- much as one derides the XXXX on gas, the cask offering is not pasteurised, not pushed by pub gas and honestly you'll be surprised. 
If you never go you'll never know. 

Has anyone been in the Story Bridge of late? Used to be a range of Coopers but I haven't popped in for about 4 years.


----------



## Gar (1/10/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> *The Elephant & Wheelbarrow (Fortitude Valley)*
> http://www.elephantandwheelbarrow.com.au/
> May have some genuine English beers on tap. If you find yourself in the valley at night, this may be one of your best bets.



Last time I went here (about a year ago with 5-6 mates) they wouldn't let me in because my shoes weren't fancy enough, pffft its the elephant and the wheelbarrow, can't stand that pretty boy wanker attitude.


----------



## jasonharley (1/10/11)

Pig and Whistle at Indooroopilly has Greene King IPA and Spitfire as well as the usual Guinness fare.....

The trick is to find a good place that serves both good bier and good food !


Hungry and Thirsty 5 eyes


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/10/11)

went to The End for a few yesterday. Pretty cool place, had 4 craft beers on tap plus SN Torpedo and a few others in the fridge. definitely worth a look.


----------



## edschache (1/10/11)

http://www.kerbside.com.au/

no taps but a well stocked fridge and some staff that'll give good advice


----------



## WSC (1/10/11)

There is a new place in Milton opening too.....craft beer explosion!


----------



## Samuel Adams (1/10/11)

WSC said:


> There is a new place in Milton opening too.....craft beer explosion!



Yeah a mate of mine is opening this (if it's the same one), didn't want to put up details until he gives me the ok.
Should be right up AHB'ers alley !!


----------



## Will88 (4/10/11)

Courier mail had a similar idea it seems:

http://www.couriermail.com.au/life/fooddri...w-1226138040852


----------



## Bribie G (4/10/11)

Are we reaching a tipping point?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (4/10/11)

The kerbside place (which might be responsible for my stuff disappearing before the council gets it) doesn't list their beers on their website.

Goomba


----------



## edschache (5/10/11)

Goomba: I'm going there this arvo for this: http://www.goodbeers.com.au/hump-day/

If I remember I'll try to get some photos of the fridges. There's a good range.... St Ambroise, Holgate, Yeastie Boys, Wicked Elf, Brew Dog.... etc... I think the reason there's no list on the website is that the selection changes all the time. Sign up for their mailing list and you'll get emails telling you when there's a new addition to try out.

EDIT: from recent email updates that I can still find - 
•	MOA Blanc
•	MOA Breakfast
•	MOA St Joseph's Reserve
•	MOA Pale Ale
•	MOA Methode
•	Hitachino Nest White Ale 
•	St-Ambroise Pumpkin Ale 
•	St-Ambroise Apricot Wheat Ale
•	St-Ambroise Pale Ale 
•	St-Ambroise Oatmeal Stout 
•	Kopparberg Elderberry/Lime Cider
•	Newcastle Brown Ale
•	Three Ravens 


Cheers,

Ed


----------



## MarkBastard (5/10/11)

Any taps?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/10/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Any taps?



+1


----------



## sim (5/10/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Any taps?



no taps, but a pretty damn awesome range. 

they are semi-connected with Fringe bar which have taps of your regular Fat Yak, JS Golden suedo-craft type beers.

and dont mind the barkeep, hes not so bad once he realises you know more than him...  


sim


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/10/11)

can vouch for the beer selection in the fridge. 
dropped in last night on my way home & had a Vivens imperial IPA.
also saw yeasty boys pot kettle black in there.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (15/10/11)

Off to archive soon - taking my Gluten Intolerant mate and showing him GF beer.

Goomba


----------



## yardy (20/10/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> *The International Hotel (Spring Hill)*
> http://www.internationalhotel.com.au
> A brewpub serving their own beer.



me and a mate had a few here on tues for my birthday, out of the Pils, Belgian, Wheat and the Irish Red, I'd say my pick was the Irish but I'm a bit biased when it comes to the reds B) 

the rest of the beers seemed too heavy with crystal imho

Yard


----------



## winkle (20/10/11)

yardy said:


> me and a mate had a few here on tues for my birthday, out of the Pils, Belgian, Wheat and the Irish Red, I'd say my pick was the Irish but I'm a bit biased when it comes to the reds B)
> 
> the rest of the beers seemed too heavy with crystal imho
> 
> Yard



No Geronimo? (it was up with all the mega-swill taps at the street end of the bar) best one of the lot, Irish Red is good though.


----------



## Ross (20/10/11)

yardy said:


> me and a mate had a few here on tues for my birthday, out of the Pils, Belgian, Wheat and the Irish Red, I'd say my pick was the Irish but I'm a bit biased when it comes to the reds B)
> 
> the rest of the beers seemed too heavy with crystal imho
> 
> Yard



In town for your birthday.... you kept that quiet!!!!  I was just around the corner at the End Bar doing quality control on our beers :chug: 


Cheers Ross


----------



## yardy (20/10/11)

sorry bud, i was going to ring you but I was having a little hangover from the previous evening in the valley and we were only going to have a quiet couple of pints, ended up calling it quits at about 2am, had to get to an induction at 6.30... h34r: 

Yard


----------



## Ross (20/10/11)

yardy said:


> sorry bud, i was going to ring you but I was having a little hangover from the previous evening in the valley and we were only going to have a quiet couple of pints, ended up calling it quits at about 2am, had to get to an induction at 6.30... h34r:
> 
> Yard




Doubly dissappointed, you were here for 2 nights & I'm batching  while the wife's on holiday in the UK. 

Cheers Ross


----------



## yardy (20/10/11)

Ross said:


> Doubly dissappointed, you were here for 2 nights & I'm batching  while the wife's on holiday in the UK.
> 
> Cheers Ross



actually got in sunday night, i knew i should've rang you, we ended up in a rather dodgey gentlemans club on tuesday  

next time cobber


----------



## Screwtop (20/10/11)

Ross said:


> In town for your birthday.... you kept that quiet!!!!  I was just around the corner at the End Bar doing quality control on our beers :chug:
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross




In town Sunday staying at West End. Where's The End Bar Ross?

Screwy


----------



## Ross (20/10/11)

73 Vulture street. Turn left out of Archive & walk 200m to Vulture street, turn right & approx 100m on LHS.
The eye candy in there Michael won't do your ticker any good  

Cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (20/10/11)

Screwtop said:


> In town Sunday staying at West End. Where's The End Bar Ross?
> 
> Screwy



What time are you having a tipple Screwy? I might get day release :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (20/10/11)

+1 might be able to drop in for a couple....


----------



## Screwtop (20/10/11)

winkle said:


> What time are you having a tipple Screwy? I might get day release :icon_cheers:






NickB said:


> +1 might be able to drop in for a couple....




Hey that would be good, Mrs Screwy has surgery scheduled for 6.15am Mon so staying Sunday night in the city. Thought it would be a good idea to stay close to somewhere like Archive  

Leave pass from 3pm Sunday until dinner time.

Screwy


----------



## NickB (20/10/11)

Let me work on it... Might have the missus in tow, might not...


----------



## Ross (20/10/11)

Screwtop said:


> Hey that would be good, Mrs Screwy has surgery scheduled for 6.15am Mon so staying Sunday night in the city. Thought it would be a good idea to stay close to somewhere like Archive
> 
> Leave pass from 3pm Sunday until dinner time.
> 
> Screwy




Bugger, my good lady arrives back from UK Saturday night, might be a bit risky to ask for a leave pass & lift for a piss up on Sunday :unsure: 

Ross


----------



## Screwtop (20/10/11)

Ross said:


> Bugger, my good lady arrives back from UK Saturday night, might be a bit risky to ask for a leave pass & lift for a piss up on Sunday :unsure:
> 
> Ross




Maybe..............nah! go on live dangerously :lol:

Screwy


----------



## NickB (20/10/11)




----------



## winkle (21/10/11)

NickB said:


>



I may have to do some work on Sunday, looks like a 3pm knock-off though :icon_cheers: 

Little critters IIPA on tap too


----------



## bconnery (21/10/11)

winkle said:


> I may have to do some work on Sunday, looks like a 3pm knock-off though :icon_cheers:
> 
> Little critters IIPA on tap too


If Dan hasn't sold/drunk all of it by then


----------



## geoff_tewierik (21/10/11)

Bugger, I'm off to Byron for the weekend, might have to do some Stone and Wood to compensate on missing out on the IIPA.


----------



## NickB (22/10/11)

Is the End Bar still a goer around 3pm tomorrow (Sunday)?

I'm going!! Will be there by 3 I imagine, if not a little after. Never been, so I'll be...around........ look for me!

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (22/10/11)

NickB said:


> Is the End Bar still a goer around 3pm tomorrow (Sunday)?
> 
> I'm going!! Will be there by 3 I imagine, if not a little after. Never been, so I'll be...around........ look for me!
> 
> Cheers




Ditto!  

Screwy


----------



## NickB (22/10/11)

Rockin' Screwy!! Nicely Nicely!

Catcha tomorrow then! Be great to catch up. Make sure the bright lights of the big city don't stun you (I know you only just got electrikery in Gumpy...) - wear sunnies 

Cheers


----------



## Snowdog (23/10/11)

Ross said:


> 73 Vulture street. Turn left out of Archive & walk 200m to Vulture street, turn right & approx 100m on LHS.
> The eye candy in there Michael won't do your ticker any good
> 
> Cheers Ross



Is that the old Innspire hippy bar?


----------



## winkle (23/10/11)

I'm looking like missing out on this today. If I don't get there, have a good one Screwy and don't let Nick lead you astray. Now back to capturing an ash dam surface <_<


----------



## NickB (23/10/11)

I've got some fuses for you if you do show. I'd make that a priority... Should be around until about 6-6:30, then out to dinner.


----------



## Screwtop (23/10/11)

NickB said:


> I've got some fuses for you if you do show. I'd make that a priority... Should be around until about 6-6:30, then out to dinner.


Lost, where the fark is the place. Back to archive for a drink


----------



## NickB (23/10/11)

Will meet you at Archive Screwy. Tap selection here is pretty meager.... Pm me your phone # if you like?


----------



## Screwtop (23/10/11)

Call me Nick 0408 756 686


----------



## Screwtop (23/10/11)

He's on the way. Remove head and put pumpkin on in readiness :lol:


----------



## Screwtop (24/10/11)

Great time, ta Nick. Later on I took Mrs Screwy somewhere for dinner apparently :lol:


----------



## winkle (24/10/11)

Screwtop said:


> Great time, ta Nick. Later on I took Mrs Screwy somewhere for dinner apparently :lol:



Sorry to miss you mate, drop in at our place for a beer anytime you're down this way. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Snowdog (1/11/11)

I'm surprised the Grosvenor isn't on the list....


----------



## Brewers Choice (1/11/11)

Spent Friday lunch at The Lure Bar, Coronation Hotel on Coronation Drive - 54 craft and imported beers available in bottles. A couple of reasonable beers on tap. There is a mix of "brewed under license" importeds and real importeds. They are mostly at the Lager end of the spectrum, but also some interesting ones - where else can you buy a Cherry Kriek over the counter. Had a Macs Hop Rocker, Leffe Blonde, Kosiocko Pale Ale and the Kriek - but I was driving so couldn't have too many!

Best of all, on Fridays, the beers are just $5 a bottle. Not sure about the knwoedge of the staff, but then I was also somewhat distracted by the lady serving me.

Give them a go!


----------



## MarkBastard (1/11/11)

Snowdog said:


> I'm surprised the Grosvenor isn't on the list....



Haha had to google that. I take it they only have megaswill? What's the cover charge / beer prices like?


----------



## winkle (1/11/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Haha had to google that. I take it they only have megaswill? What's the cover charge / beer prices like?



And do they refill growlers?


----------



## MarkBastard (1/11/11)

winkle said:


> And do they refill growlers?



If you wanna go the growl you'd probably have more luck at a fully licensed brothel mate


----------



## lczaban (1/11/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> If you wanna go the growl you'd probably have more luck at a fully licensed brothel mate



You'd be cheering though if they did refill growlers at The Grosvenor... :super:


----------



## MarkBastard (1/11/11)

Long time no see GG!


----------



## Pondy (5/12/11)

Vroom Bistro & Bar on James St in Fortutude Valley is another good drinking spot! Around 35 Beers (bottled) on menu and 2 x St Arnou on tap. Def worth a visit....


----------



## bung89 (7/12/11)

Visited Brisbane a couple of weeks ago. Didn't venture far out of the city centre so all I can recommend is the Bavarian beer cafe, Belgian beer cafe, Pig n Whistle riverside (got thrown out of the Queen st one for some reason so not gonna recommend them) and the Elephant and Wheelbarrow.
As for places not already on the list, Tin Billys backpackers pub on Roma st I think is a good place to drink. Only serve megaswill but the wet t-shirt comp more than made up for that :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Wolfy (9/1/12)

Just got back from a weekend trip to Brisbane, unfortunately SWMBO does not think a 'holiday' means visiting every decent beer place in sight so I was limited to one venue per day.

*The German Club (Woolloongabba)*
While the cricket crowd and the excessively noisy dining hall did spoil things a bit, this place is a must visit.
Quality German food and Beer at very decent prices, as for the rest, well here is the equivalent of a 3000 word review:
















*The Brewhouse (Woolloongabba)*
Lunch Saturday, and another venue well worth the visit.
The beer tasting paddle is a must (no small mouthful-size samples here - 6x almost-full-pots of each of their beers) as was the hot and salty bean/chickpea bar snack sounds weird but tasted delicious.
The 5 house beers they had on tap were all very drinkable, without being outstanding, with the BPA being my favorite.
All the lunches were decent sized, reasonably priced and there was not one complaint from our table of 10.

*Archive Beer Boutique (West End)*
Got to Archive late on Saturday night, place was packed, excessively noisy and bloody hot, toilets were inadequate and could hardly move through the crowd.
Wide range of Australian craft beer in bottles, but I found the tap-selection (seemed to be only about 6-7 taps) to be fairly limited/bland/boring, no doubt catering for the noisy clientele, 1/2 of which appeared to be drinking spirits anyway!
I was happily drinking Kooinda's Valhalla Golden Ale, until the keg promptly ran out, and then Vale Ale IPA and some bottled beer from Jamersons.


----------



## jameson (9/1/12)

*Archive Beer Boutique (West End)*
Got to Archive late on Saturday night, place was packed, excessively noisy and bloody hot, toilets were inadequate and could hardly move through the crowd.
Wide range of Australian craft beer in bottles, but I found the tap-selection (seemed to be only about 6-7 taps) to be fairly limited/bland/boring, no doubt catering for the noisy clientele, 1/2 of which appeared to be drinking spirits anyway!
I was happily drinking Kooinda's Valhalla Golden Ale, until the keg promptly ran out, and then Vale Ale IPA and some bottled beer from Jamersons.
[/quote]
Did you go in to the little back bar where all the different beers are?


----------



## winkle (9/1/12)

jameson said:


> *Archive Beer Boutique (West End)*
> Got to Archive late on Saturday night, place was packed, excessively noisy and bloody hot, toilets were inadequate and could hardly move through the crowd.
> Wide range of Australian craft beer in bottles, but I found the tap-selection (seemed to be only about 6-7 taps) to be fairly limited/bland/boring, no doubt catering for the noisy clientele, 1/2 of which appeared to be drinking spirits anyway!
> I was happily drinking Kooinda's Valhalla Golden Ale, until the keg promptly ran out, and then Vale Ale IPA and some bottled beer from Jamersons.
> ...


Definately go to the Next Door bar - its where the high rotation taps and beer engine are (and less crowded).


----------



## Northside Novice (9/1/12)

polish club brisbane (milton near park road)

havnt been here yet but hear from a good sorce that it is great !

http://www.polonia.org.au/index.php?option...2:visit-our-bar

a short stager from the scratch too :icon_cheers:


----------



## Wolfy (10/1/12)

jameson said:


> Did you go in to the little back bar where all the different beers are?


I looked/walked past a 2nd bar 'out the back' where there was a 2nd entry on a back-street, but to be honest I didn't look what beer they had there (and it was only marginally less crowded).
I figured everything 'on tap' would be on the printed-beer list sitting on the edge of the bar.


----------



## jameson (10/1/12)

Wolfy said:


> I looked/walked past a 2nd bar 'out the back' where there was a 2nd entry on a back-street, but to be honest I didn't look what beer they had there (and it was only marginally less crowded).
> I figured everything 'on tap' would be on the printed-beer list sitting on the edge of the bar.


Dude I think you might of missed out. I have been to this pub once and long for the day to get back. Looking forward to July when I get married and my parents are here to look after the kids. It was about 6 in the afternoon when I was there just after the hb conference so there wasn't A fight for the menu or the bar tenders attention. The food was top nosh but all the beers I had was out standing esp the punk hardcore ipa blew me away. All the staff were friendly helpful to and the security aren't goons.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (10/1/12)

Unfortunatly a venue with no people in it doesn't pay the bills.
To expect it not to be busy late on a Saturday is a little unreasonable.
And there is 14 taps.
Just saying...


----------



## Ross (10/1/12)

Wolfy, 

A shame you didn't make it down to see us..... 27 taps pouring over 30 different craft beers




cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (10/1/12)

Ross said:


> Wolfy,
> 
> A shame you didn't make it down to see us..... 27 taps pouring over 30 different craft beers
> 
> ...




And not crowded and a helpful friendly bar attendant. Cool little glass rinser thing to play with as well. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## MarkBastard (10/1/12)

Ross just needs to open late and have a courtesy bus hahaha


----------



## Wolfy (11/1/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Unfortunatly a venue with no people in it doesn't pay the bills.
> To expect it not to be busy late on a Saturday is a little unreasonable.
> And there is 14 taps.
> Just saying...


Maybe I expected and wanted more (after walking from the CBD) but I reported what I found.
Including that neither the printed beer-list or the bar-staff said anything about a 2nd bar or additional taps, so I was limited to the (main bar) taps which I found to be limited, bland and boring (when two of the taps were not pouring).
Sure the venue/bar/beer cater for the massive crowd - which pays the bills - but that does not mean it's what I was looking for, at a different time/day - being able to speak to the staff/see/move/hear inside the venue - could have been a different story.


Ross said:


> Wolfy,
> 
> A shame you didn't make it down to see us..... 27 taps pouring over 30 different craft beers


Shame you're so far away - I was told it would be an all-day-tour just to visit you guys - I heard a good review of some 'Indian' IPA you have and didn't even get out your way.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/1/12)

I've found the best time to go to archive is for lunch or early afternoon, because hipsters don't get out of bed until after 12pm and it takes them a while to perfect their hair and decide which outfit to wear.

..and 'next door' bar is where it's at for the stronger / more interesting beers.


----------



## Moz (11/1/12)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Ross just needs to open late and have a courtesy bus hahaha




Agree. Bus will need ice buckets with bottles of BBs finest and will need to make a few toilet stops on its rout to the city.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (11/1/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I've found the best time to go to archive is for lunch or early afternoon, because hipsters don't get out of bed until after 12pm and it takes them a while to perfect their hair and decide which outfit to wear.
> 
> ..and 'next door' bar is where it's at for the stronger / more interesting beers.



You forgot that it takes them a good 45 mins to sculpt their beards.....

God damn hipsters are the bane of my existence.....


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/1/12)

Bribie G said:


> Has anyone been in the Story Bridge of late? Used to be a range of Coopers but I haven't popped in for about 4 years.


I'm also wondering if it's worth going to. Their website says they have 18 different beers on tap, allegedly including Lord Nelson 3 Sheets.


----------



## ashley_leask (30/1/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'm also wondering if it's worth going to. Their website says they have 18 different beers on tap, allegedly including Lord Nelson 3 Sheets.



Having written off the Story Bridge a while ago, stopped in to meet some colleagues quickly a week or two ago and was surprised to find a handful of nice options on tap and I only looked at what was right in in front of me. Forget what the others where but I had a couple of Mountain Goat Steam Ales.

They're off my sh!t list at least, I'm sure they're delighted...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/1/12)

nice one. I'll have to check it out.
I just read a review from late last year which said they had Kooinda Belgian Wit, and Moo Brew Pale amongst others.


----------



## MarkBastard (30/1/12)

Good to hear. Damn only a couple of years ago we had zero choice and now we're relatively spoiled.


----------



## Snowdog (9/6/12)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Good to hear. Damn only a couple of years ago we had zero choice and now we're relatively spoiled.



No kidding... May the choices remain! I try and support them as best I can.
Its been awhile since I've been to the Story...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/6/12)

I drive past the Red Brick Hotel (it's white) every morning on my way to work, anyway it's recently been refurbished, sign up says NEW MANAGEMENT, NEW POKIES, and more importantly the website says *"increased range of craft beers"*.
I'll check it out this weekend and report my findings.


----------



## winkle (21/6/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I drive past the Red Brick Hotel (it's white) every morning on my way to work, anyway it's recently been refurbished, sign up says NEW MANAGEMENT, NEW POKIES, and more importantly the website says *"increased range of craft beers"*.
> I'll check it out this weekend and report my findings.


Is that the place on the Yeronga side of the Brewhouse?
Bet its just Fat Yak and JS Golden Ale


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/6/12)

bet it's not. ^_^ 
Their website hints at JS 150 lashes and monteiths black beer.
I'll head there for a feed and if the beers are no good it's a short stroll to the clarence for a few taffys


----------



## winkle (21/6/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> bet it's not. ^_^
> Their website hints at JS 150 lashes and monteiths black beer.
> I'll head there for a feed and if the beers are no good it's a short stroll to the clarence for a few taffys



Hmmm, both of them are usually ok, Monteiths Black is actually quite good in bottle - I've had a few with late breakfasts at the Gunshop Cafe when I worked in West End (BA* sadly,
*_before Archive_)


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/6/12)

Alright well heres the Red brick verdict. It's a few levels above your average pub but not spectacular. 
Beer is marco-craft. Food is decent pub fare and reasonably priced, ie 300g rib fillet for 20 squid. Pork belly on the menu I'll have to give that a burl next time. 

Legit 1890s pub, has scrubbed up very well, with mezannine level and pool table etc. pokies in another room so you dont have to listen to the *****. isnt a dump like the clarence.

taps are coopers pale, JS pale, monteiths black & apple cider, Stella, plus the usual suspects. 
Fridge is full range of squire, monteiths, creatures incl white rabbit dark, matilda bay, plus burleigh hef. So nothing to get excited about, but good to see a pub showing an interest in craft beer. 

I'm off to the brewhouse


----------



## winkle (22/6/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Alright well heres the Red brick verdict. It's a few levels above your average pub but not spectacular.
> Beer is marco-craft. Food is decent pub fare and reasonably priced, ie 300g rib fillet for 20 squid. Pork belly on the menu I'll have to give that a burl next time.
> 
> Legit 1890s pub, has scrubbed up very well, with mezannine level and pool table etc. pokies in another room so you dont have to listen to the *****. isnt a dump like the clarence.
> ...



off to the dump with you then :lol:


----------



## WSC (26/10/12)

Add The Stones Corner Hotel to the list.

They have our Summer Wheat on tap, burleigh brewing plus a few Sunny Coast beers.

Also Vale and Squires Hop Thief.

Not too bad a list overall.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/10/12)

awesome!

interesting that it's a Woolworths pub putting decent beers on.


----------



## WSC (26/10/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> awesome!
> 
> interesting that it's a Woolworths pub putting decent beers on.



It is awesome!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/10/12)

At stones corner now to check out the selection. Got sunny coast porter, best bitter, czech, hefe. 4 degrees summer wheat. s&w pacific. burleigh hef, 28 pale, & wife's bitter. JS hop thief. and vale ale. Plus a few 'international' lagers. Not a bad spread! Clientele is a bit rough (myself included) but what to you expect for 10:30AM on a Wednesday.

I'd be stoked if they had sunny coast rye esb and/or endeavour IPA.


----------



## winkle (31/10/12)

> I'd be stoked if they had sunny coast rye esb and/or endeavour IPA.


 
+1 on that, although the Porter and bitter aren't bad.


----------



## WSC (31/10/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> At stones corner now to check out the selection. Got sunny coast porter, best bitter, czech, hefe. 4 degrees summer wheat. s&w pacific. burleigh hef, 28 pale, & wife's bitter. JS hop thief. and vale ale. Plus a few 'international' lagers. Not a bad spread! Clientele is a bit rough (myself included) but what to you expect for 10:30AM on a Wednesday.
> 
> I'd be stoked if they had sunny coast rye esb and/or endeavour IPA.


They do get an odd mix of people there, all drinking coffee too not beer?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/10/12)

Yep I was the only one having beer but considering the time of day..

SWMBO and I used to go there for breakfast on the weekends (but got tired of soggy bacon), they seemed to do a roaring trade with their coffees though. Always a small throng of wogs out the front. 

I'll definitely be heading back for a session over the xmas break..


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/1/13)

This may not be the best thread for it - but I just saw on faecesbook that the German club now does 2l growlers.


----------



## Samuel Adams (4/1/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> This may not be the best thread for it - but I just saw on faecesbook that the German club now does 2l growlers.



Excellent !!


----------



## Batz (4/1/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> This may not be the best thread for it - but I just saw on faecesbook that the German club now does 2l growlers.




They sell the Altenmunster 2lt Swingtops for $20.00, then it's $20.00 refill from any tap.
No bad, must drop by again.

Batz


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (4/1/13)

Batz your sticker as well as tidal petes is still on the exit sign....

They will refill ANY 2L (1.89L) growler as well.


----------



## winkle (4/1/13)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Batz your sticker as well as tidal petes is still on the exit sign....
> 
> They will refill ANY 2L (1.89L) growler as well.



Noice..


----------



## Snowdog (8/2/14)

I'm all for places filling any growler... especially since I happen to have two Archive growlers I haven't used recently.




Bribie G said:


> Are we reaching a tipping point?


I would say yes. 




Moz said:


> Agree. Bus will need ice buckets with bottles of BBs finest and will need to make a few toilet stops on its rout to the city.


Get an old Greyhound bus that has a toilet in the back and fit a nice fridge in it! (in the bus, not the toilet)

The list here has expanded greatly since a few years ago. Been hitting the Portabella for an after-work brew quite a bit lately since they are conveniently located near my alternate commute route home. Embassy Bar is a nice place for lunch in the CBD, and instead of a good beer bar pub-crawl taking you all over the city, you can get pretty wasted just walking West End. Started my last one at the Brewhouse, took the bus to Southbank and had a quick Alpha at 5th Element, walked from there to The End, BOSC, Archive, Bearded Lady, Burrow, then was heading east when I decided I should get the bus home before I lost navigation ability....


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (16/4/15)

Hi all,

A colleague and I will be in Brisbane (CBD) for a week in early May.
Any new pubs/bars in addition to what's already on the thread that I should put on my radar?

Cheers.


----------



## Motabika (16/4/15)

fringe bar in the Valley has five taps of Prancing pony atm


----------



## hwall95 (16/4/15)

You can walk across to south bank from the CBD to get to Tomahawk - run by the same owners of Tipplers Tap at Teneriffe/Newstead. If you keep walking/catching bus and head to West End, Brisbane Brewing now as a brewpub there which is pretty good.


----------



## Lincoln2 (17/4/15)

hwall95 said:


> You can walk across to south bank from the CBD to get to Tomahawk - run by the same owners of Tipplers Tap at Teneriffe/Newstead. If you keep walking/catching bus and head to West End, Brisbane Brewing now as a brewpub there which is pretty good.


I did a pub crawl last month through there. Tomahawk, Hoo Ha Bar, Archive & Brisbane Brewing Co. Highly recommend 3 of them but Hoo Ha Bar had limited range (4 taps on) including 2 red beers, a cider and something American style but with lemongrass in it, not really my cup of tea. It may have just been a bad day. Plus West End in general had a pretty good vibe. Heaps of hipsters etc but still the odd scary looking tranny hooker, junkie etc, to keep things interesting. Some great food too.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (17/4/15)

Lincoln2 said:


> I did a pub crawl last month through there. Tomahawk, Hoo Ha Bar, Archive & Brisbane Brewing Co. Highly recommend 3 of them but Hoo Ha Bar had limited range (4 taps on) including 2 red beers, a cider and something American style but with lemongrass in it, not really my cup of tea. It may have just been a bad day. Plus West End in general had a pretty good vibe. Heaps of hipsters etc but *still the odd scary looking tranny hooker, junkie etc, to keep things interesting.*


Sold!

Thanks for the responses guys. Cheers.


----------



## Funk then Funk1 (17/4/15)

There is also The Embassy Hotel, which has about 15ish taps of craft beers, they also have an engine that almost always has one of Ross's beers on it. There's normally a pretty good selection, although the last time I went they did have XXXX Gold on one of the taps...


----------

